# 60 gal Husky AC sounds.



## BIZ (Aug 8, 2015)

Mine seems to be lugging down very low, like it's about to seize up. Compressor oil is at half in the window. Help?

Thanks.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

change the oil, check the air intake filter,
maybe see if the compressor is stiff?
disconnect the power (switch the breaker off)
and role over the compressor by hand to make sure it is free.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Biz,

unplug or power or off then check by hand turning the pump flywheel. When the compressor is running is the motor getting excessively hot? Could be a bad run capacitor possibly.

Stephen


----------



## BIZ (Aug 8, 2015)

iowagold said:


> change the oil, check the air intake filter,
> maybe see if the compressor is stiff?
> disconnect the power (switch the breaker off)
> and role over the compressor by hand to make sure it is free.


Thanks for the tips. I will do all of that. It's a fairly new compressor, like three years.


----------



## BIZ (Aug 8, 2015)

stevon said:


> Biz,
> 
> unplug or power or off then check by hand turning the pump flywheel. When the compressor is running is the motor getting excessively hot? Could be a bad run capacitor possibly.
> 
> Stephen


Stephen,
I will check that. I don't know what, or where a bad run capacitor would be.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hey biz snap a couple of pix of the compressor motor for us.
the caps should be on the motor.


----------



## BIZ (Aug 8, 2015)

iowagold said:


> hey biz snap a couple of pix of the compressor motor for us.
> the caps should be on the motor.


Will do. Is it possible that the oil has created a dark smudge/sludge on the inside surface of the viewing glass, thereby making it SEEM that it has enough oil? If so, any way to clean that inside surface? Thanks. BIZ.🤔


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

BIZ,

The start and run capacitors are usually in the "cans" or "bumps" on an A/C motor. 





What Does A Compressor Capacitor Do?


Many air compressor motors have capacitors on them. What does a capacitor do? Electric motors on air compressors, and motors for other devices...




air-compressor-help.com




I would look into the check valve as a problem too. They regularly go bad or clog sticking open causing constant back pressure fighting against the motor. At low air pressure this isn't a problem but as pressure builds over 100 PSI or so, the motor starts to see a constant load instead of the typical pulse load.

Stephen


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

BIZ said:


> Will do. Is it possible that the oil has created a dark smudge/sludge on the inside surface of the viewing glass, thereby making it SEEM that it has enough oil? If so, any way to clean that inside surface? Thanks. BIZ.🤔


sure just remove the site glass and q tip will get back in there and clean the inside.
hemostats help!!
do not use brake cleaner!! lol!!
it will eat the plastic!!


----------

